# Funny caption



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

Does anyone have any funny/clever ideas for a caption for this picture?


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Lol hai guys...treats ? ~
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Or my favorite...

Derppppp~
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Stare off:

Ready....set...GO!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Whatcha doing mum?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

YUP, you're really starting to annoy me!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Whatcha yu doin


----------



## kendrawrrr (Nov 17, 2011)

Can I has a kiss?


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

Uh... Whatchya doin' down there?!


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Does my nose look big in this?


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Here, let me clean you lens.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

"There's only 1 beer left!?"


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

Im loving all these!! Thanks guys


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

You're getting _very_ sleepy.....


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

"what in de world is dat!"


----------

